# HELP single cold kit



## kasey08 (Feb 24, 2012)

I need all the help I can get. This is my first litter. My rex pulled out hair and made a nest. I go outside to check on her this morning. One single kit is laying on the wire of the cage. VERY COLD! I brought the kit inside and warmed it up on a rice pack. Also I put the mom and kit back in the nest box in a cage inside. The kit was cleaned but the tail looked like it was cut with blood. Anything else I could do? Do you think she ate them? Will she have more? How do I know if she is feeding it?


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 24, 2012)

If the kits belly is round and not sunken in then she is feeding it. You will probally never catch her in the nest so don't worry if you don't see her in there.
If the kit is warm and fed there isn't anything else to do. If she had eaten any there would be evidence of it (parts). The blood on the tail could be from her not cleaning it all the way.  As for the rest time will tell.


----------



## CYGChickies (Feb 24, 2012)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> If the kits belly is round and not sunken in then she is feeding it. You will probally never catch her in the nest so don't worry if you don't see her in there.
> If the kit is warm and fed there isn't anything else to do. If she had eaten any there would be evidence of it (parts). The blood on the tail could be from her not cleaning it all the way.  As for the rest time will tell.


Does don't always leave parts. My French Angora doe ate/cleaned up the kits that were dead in her litter but didn't leave parts afterward, just no more kit that had been weak. But spot on about the swollen belly= all fed! Does don't often just munch on babies that are live or healthy though, and the cut could be a toenail scratch from mama or she got a little overeager cleaning and nipped the tail. It sounds like your baby should be fine, barring unseen health issues.

CYG


----------



## billyandtimmyplace (Feb 28, 2012)

how is she/he doing?


----------

